# Da verkauft einer Tiefseeweisenfisch !



## DasGehirn (27. November 2010)

Auf meinem Realm verkauft einer den Catafisch Tiefseeweisenfisch
Meines wissens bekommt man ihn nur vom Angeln in Cata-Gebiten !
Er sagt aber er hat sie legal bekommen.
Das kann ich ihm aber nicht glauben...
Was haltet ihr von der Geschichte ?


----------



## Chiary (27. November 2010)

Halte ich, in Zeiten von Bugs und Chaos, nicht für ganz abwegig.
Ich trag auch schon einige der mit Cata kommenden Heiltränke mit mir herum. Ob das von Blizz gewollt ist/war? Keine Ahnung, aber es war nunmal Loot.


----------



## Damokles (27. November 2010)

Natürlich ist das legal. 
Wie der Name schon sagt, ist dieser Fisch eine Vollweise und ist somit das einzige Exemplar seiner Art.
Also darf er ihn auch veräußern auf irgend eine Art und Waise.


----------



## Gnorfal (27. November 2010)

Beide sollten auf Lebenszeit gesperrt werden!

Der, weil er Opfer eines Bugs ist und Du, weil Du petzt!

Was sinnfreieres ist mir zu diesem Thema leider nicht eingefallen....


----------



## DasGehirn (27. November 2010)

1. Ers ist nich Opfer eines bugs sondern verkauft die in Massen um Profit daraus zu schlafen
2. Petze ich nicht, da eh niemand weiß wer gemeint ist. Ich sage ledeglich das es jemand macht und da was nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht


----------



## greenoano (27. November 2010)

Wie er selbst schon sagte, ist das volkommen legal. Einfach im Süden von Tanaris in Richtung Uldum Hafen schwimmen und sich kurz vor die Grenze stellen, wo Uldum beginnt. Dann einfach die Angel über die Grenze auswerfen und zack schon der erste Cata Fisch


----------



## Gnorfal (27. November 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> 1. Ers ist nich Opfer eines bugs sondern verkauft die in Massen um Profit daraus zu schlafen
> 2. Petze ich nicht, da eh niemand weiß wer gemeint ist. *Ich sage ledeglich das es jemand macht und da was nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht*



Ich weiss was, ich weiss was....na?...wie nennt man so einen?.....Richtig....


----------



## Flewittchen (27. November 2010)

In Sturmwind erhält man beim Kochrezepthändler, gegen 2 Marken, 1 Kiste. Dort ist der Fisch drin.


----------



## DasGehirn (27. November 2010)

Der Fisch ist dort nicht drin


----------



## MayoAmok (27. November 2010)

Nun beruhig dich mal wieder.

1. Ist es natürlich legal. Ich wüsste nicht, dass das Angeln in WOW neuerdings gegen irgendein Gesetz verstoßen würde. 
2. Kann man mit dem Fisch ja wohl derzeit noch garnix anfangen. Ausser "Guckt mich an! Ich hab nen Cata-Fisch!" Denn die entsprechenden Rezepte kann man wohl schwerlich in irgendeiner geheimen Bucht angeln.


----------



## lord just (27. November 2010)

den fisch konnte man in den gebieten fangen die an die neuen gebiete angrenzen wie z.b. in tanaris in der nähe von uldum oder aber in azshara in der nähe von hyjal. war ein bug und ist mittlerweile gefixt so dass man jetzt im gebiet sein muss um die fische zu fangen und es nichtmehr ausreicht, wenn der köder im anderen gebiet landet.


----------



## Dunklesopfer (27. November 2010)

Klar ist der Fisch in den Kisten den man in SW gegen die 2 neuen Marken bekommt din ... wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... ich selbst hatte auch unter anderem schon Schlangenaugen drin, kann man "normal" auch erst mit Cata bekommen ...


----------



## Frauenversteher (27. November 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich weiss was, ich weiss was....na?...wie nennt man so einen?.....Richtig....



Zoni?^^

An alle ostdeutschen mitbuffis...
es war nur ein scherz!


----------



## Godan LiHar (27. November 2010)

In den östl. Pestländern ist ein "Loch". Der ist mir Wasser vollgelaufen. Darin sind Fische (aus Cata). Die kann man kürschnern. Da bekommt man das neue Leder und manchmal sogar den Nachfolger vom Arkt. Pelz.


----------



## Benegeserit (27. November 2010)

In den kisten von dem neuen Kochbedarfshändler (OG kochdaylies) ist fleisch. hab heut mal eine geholt. waren 5 Riesenschildkrötenzungen drin.


----------



## norp (27. November 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> In den kisten von dem neuen Kochbedarfshändler (OG kochdaylies) ist fleisch. hab heut mal eine geholt. waren 5 Riesenschildkrötenzungen drin.



Verkauf die bloß nicht, sonst schreit hier der Nächste rum.


----------



## Hoschie69 (27. November 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Er sagt aber er hat sie legal bekommen.
> Das kann ich ihm aber nicht glauben...
> Was haltet ihr von der Geschichte ?





Ich schätze mal, er hat einem der Entwickler von Blizz eine Waffe an den Kopf gehalten und dazu gezwungen ihm Zugang zu Cataclysm zu ermöglichen - ne andere Erklärung kanns dafür nicht geben, zumal du ja selbst sagst das du ihm die Geschichte mit den Fischen nicht glaubst...!


----------



## sensêij1988 (27. November 2010)

neidisch?


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (27. November 2010)

es gibt einen ort an dem es möglich ist fische aus cata zu angeln, vllt hat er an diesem geangelt.


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2010)

Was hier teilweise für ein Scheiss zusammengereimt wird ....
von wegen Bug, Forderung nach Sperrung etc.

Schonmal auch nur ansatzweise nachgedacht, daß man die Sachen völlig legal bekommen könnte?!

So bekommt man z.B. als Ally bei der täglichen Stormwind-Koch-Quest Abzeichen.
Für 2 derer kann man sich eine Kiste holen, in der diese Zutaten eben sein können.
Hat man mehrere Chars, kann schon etwas mehr zusammengekommen sein. 



DasGehirn schrieb:


> Der Fisch ist dort nicht drin


Nur weil Du ihn noch nicht bekommen hast?
Du weißt ja auch die komplette Datenbank WoW auswendig.^^

greetz


----------



## Caled (27. November 2010)

lord schrieb:


> den fisch konnte man in den gebieten fangen die an die neuen gebiete angrenzen wie z.b. in tanaris in der nähe von uldum oder aber in azshara in der nähe von hyjal. war ein bug und ist mittlerweile gefixt so dass man jetzt im gebiet sein muss um die fische zu fangen und es nichtmehr ausreicht, wenn der köder im anderen gebiet landet.


Wenn Du Dich auf die Aussage "Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm." aus den bekannt gegebenen Hotfixes beziehst, dann solltest Du etwas genauer lesen. Das geht sehr wohl noch, wenn der Account schon auf Cataclysm upgegraded ist. Sprich diejenigen unter uns, die z.B. den digitalen Download bei Blizzard gekauft haben, haben einen Cataclysm Account. Und damit kann man eben auch die neuen Fische angeln. Alles legal, kein Bug.

Was bringt's einem? Man hat die Taschen voller Fisch und kann Kochen möglichst schnell auf 525 leveln. Zuvor muss man aber erst mal an die "kleineren" Zutaten gelangen um erst einmal auf 500 zu kommen. Soweit ich weiss gibt es erst ab 500 Rezepte in denen der Tiefseeweisenfisch Verwendung findet.


----------



## Mindadar (27. November 2010)

Godan schrieb:


> In den östl. Pestländern ist ein "Loch". Der ist mir Wasser vollgelaufen. Darin sind Fische (aus Cata). Die kann man kürschnern. Da bekommt man das neue Leder und manchmal sogar den Nachfolger vom Arkt. Pelz.



echt? o.O


----------



## skyline930 (27. November 2010)

Klar, er hat die Blizzard-Server gehackt um sich so GM-Rechte zu geben und hat sich den Fisch geaddet.


----------



## Alyshra (27. November 2010)

Man kann sie ganz legal angeln, wird aber beim Verkauf mit 3 TagesBann geahndet.
Verkauf nur deswegen, da irgendwer immer petzt.


----------



## Dunklesopfer (27. November 2010)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Man kann sie ganz legal angeln, wird aber beim Verkauf mit 3 TagesBann geahndet.
> Verkauf nur deswegen, da irgendwer immer petzt.



Aber was man in den Kisten von Angelhändler drin hat, sollte man ja verkaufen können, sonst sollten sie nen Hinweis machen. Und auch wenn man die Angel kann, sollte man sie verkaufen können ... wer soll sonst ahnen das es nicht erlaubt sei ...


----------



## wronny (27. November 2010)

lord schrieb:


> den fisch konnte man in den gebieten fangen die an die neuen gebiete angrenzen wie z.b. in tanaris in der nähe von uldum oder aber in azshara in der nähe von hyjal. war ein bug und ist mittlerweile gefixt so dass man jetzt im gebiet sein muss um die fische zu fangen und es nichtmehr ausreicht, wenn der köder im anderen gebiet landet.



Nein; das Fischen von Tanaris nach Uldum ist zumindest für Klassen mit Wasserwandeln / Spieler mit dem entsprechenden Elixier immer noch möglich.
Hab heute morgen noch fröhlich gefischt.



Mindadar schrieb:


> echt? o.O



Jop; die Haie am Hafen von Menethil haben aber eine bessere Droprate und sind nur Level 21.


----------



## Mindadar (27. November 2010)

Ich konnte auch eben noch dort angeln nur geht man nen meter zu weit muss man wiederkm latschen -.-


----------



## Izara (27. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Nun beruhig dich mal wieder.
> 
> 1. Ist es natürlich legal. Ich wüsste nicht, dass das Angeln in WOW neuerdings gegen irgendein Gesetz verstoßen würde.
> 2. Kann man mit dem Fisch ja wohl derzeit noch garnix anfangen. Ausser "Guckt mich an! Ich hab nen Cata-Fisch!" Denn die entsprechenden Rezepte kann man wohl schwerlich in irgendeiner geheimen Bucht angeln.



*hust* man kann die Rezepte für Marken erwerben und was super toll ist: auch schon damit kochen - WENN man den Fisch etc dazu hat ^^ Mir wird z.B. in meiner Marken-Liste angezeigt, dass ich nur 10 neue Kochmarken sammeln kann, also bin ich ja quasi gezwungen nach 3-4 Tagen Rezepte zu kaufen, oder? Und die meisten kann man schon lernen, da sie ab 450 sind  Mir fehlen halt nur die Fische XD Aber eine Woche kann ich glaub noch aushalten *lach*


----------



## Rabaz (27. November 2010)

Man konnte vor BC auch schon Netherstoff kloppen am Gebirgspass der Totendings. Es gab zwar noch keine Verwendung dafür aber alle sind hingerannt wie die bescheuerten und haben Netherstoff gefarmt, und tatsächlich ist das Zeug (obwohl nutzlos) im AH für 30 Gold und mehr weggegangen. 

Heute lacht man drüber, Netherstoff kriegste kaum noch verschenkt und die Typen die damit Gold verdient haben sind inzwischen vielleicht bettelarm, verstorben oder haben eine alleinstehende Mutter von 9 Kindern geheiratete und ihr Leben von Grund auf geändert. Also ich sach mal "who cares", ich geh davon aus der Planet wird sich weiter drehen, auch wenn da jetzt schon einer Fische hat.


----------



## Gnorfal (27. November 2010)

Die Anzahl der Leute, die, seit sie diesen Thread gesehen haben, versuchen diesen Fisch zu bekommen, deckt sich ungefähr mit der von Barlow beschriebenen Anzahl Jäger auf einem Server....

Da wette ich mein linkes Ei drauf.


----------



## Hoschie78 (2. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Leute, die, seit sie diesen Thread gesehen haben, versuchen diesen Fisch zu bekommen, deckt sich ungefähr mit der von Barlow beschriebenen Anzahl Jäger auf einem Server....
> 
> Da wette ich mein linkes Ei drauf.



Ich glaub da haste Recht und darfst dein Ei behalten


----------



## Matago (2. Dezember 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Nun beruhig dich mal wieder.
> 
> 1. Ist es natürlich legal. Ich wüsste nicht, dass das Angeln in WOW neuerdings gegen irgendein Gesetz verstoßen würde.
> 2. Kann man mit dem Fisch ja wohl derzeit noch garnix anfangen. Ausser "Guckt mich an! Ich hab nen Cata-Fisch!" Denn die entsprechenden Rezepte kann man wohl schwerlich in irgendeiner geheimen Bucht angeln.




Ähmm also wenigstens Punkt 2 ist nicht ganz richtig 

bei uns auf dem Server hat schon jemand im AH den verarbeiteten Fisch verkauft regeneriert 60K hp irgendwas 
in 30 Sekunden und wenn man länger als 10 Sekunden speisst bekommt man 60 Ausdauer und 60 irgendwas.

Also muss man auch schon die Rezepte bekommen können.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2010)

Rezepte gibt es in OG.. allerdings für bisher genannten Fische benötigt man 500+ Kochskill ... das von dir beschriebene Rezept benötigt nur 450er Kochskill und Mats aus der Kiste für 2 Kochmarken aus Ogrimmar. Der Verkauf dieser Mats wie Endprodukte ist völlig legal...


----------



## odinxd (2. Dezember 2010)

Die bisher genannten Fische kann man nun auch endgültig nicht mehr aus dem Wasser ziehen seit dem Hotfix am Dienstag. Am Montag habe ich noch einige Uldum Fische ergattern können. Habe auch einige verkaufen können zu überteuerten Preisen   und nix von wegen Bann bekommen.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2010)

odinxd schrieb:


> Die bisher genannten Fische kann man nun auch endgültig nicht mehr aus dem Wasser ziehen seit dem Hotfix am Dienstag. Am Montag habe ich noch einige Uldum Fische ergattern können. Habe auch einige verkaufen können zu überteuerten Preisen  und nix von wegen Bann bekommen.



Recht mutig von dir  lauf bloß keinem Neider hier im Forum über den Weg


----------



## RedShirt (2. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt Leute, die haben blaue Waffen von Uldum-Rarmobs in den Taschen, insofern wundert mich nichts mehr.

Die 85er Haie vor SW (Rock Lobster Daily) kann man auch kürschnern soweit ich weiß =)

In Aszhara gabs auch schon Cata-Leder bis zu nem Fix.


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Kurz vor BC konnte man, wenn man die Mobs vor Karazhan gekillt hat schon Netherstoff farmen.

Das Problem war, die waren Level 70 und hauten böse zu. Der Stoff stand dann für 20-30 G pro Stück !
im AH. Wer sowas kauft - selber Schuld. 3 Tage später hatte jeder locker 3-4 Stacks im Inventar.

Also, was solls ? Lass ihn, ich würde es nicht kaufen.


----------



## KaiAllard (2. Dezember 2010)

Seid Ihr sicher das man noch "ueber die Grenze" angeln kann? Ich hatte es mal kurz in Tanaris versucht mit Elixier des Wasserwandelns - entweder bekomme ich graue Gegenstaende aus Cata, oder einfach gar kein Lootfenster (also die Pose wackelt ich klicke aber nix passiert).
Gibt auch andere Gebiete wo es ohne das Elixier ginge - nur fischt man halt irgendwie nix ausser graue Gegenstaende aus dem Wasser....

Habe natuerlich Cata bereits online gekauft und bei battle.net steht "Accountstufe: Cataclysm (Vollständig upgraden)"


----------



## Wolverrive (2. Dezember 2010)

diese ganzen fiesen gamer, ergaunern sich jetzt schon FISCHE aus dem kommenden Add on. Nicht auszudenken was da alles an Nachteilen für mich und meine ehrlichen Freunde entstehen. Allein schon das das Skillen von Kochen oder diese geheimen Rezepte, die einen einen XP Bonus von noch unbegreiflichen Ausmaßes geben. Boah verfolgt sie! 

Gott ey, vorm nächsten Add on wird sich bestimmt schon über diese ganzen imba grauen items aufgeregt die man eine woche vorher schon looten kann.


----------



## odinxd (2. Dezember 2010)

@ kaiallard: nein wie gesagt seid dienstag wo der lezte fix war eben nicht mehr^^ aber am montag ging es noch obwohl hier in diesem thread stand geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Potpotom (2. Dezember 2010)

In nichtmal einer Woche können wir uns alle ans Meer stellen und um die Wette angeln... wer jetzt schon überteuert Fische kaufen möchte solls halt tun. Ich hätte das an Blizzards Stelle nichtmal gefixed.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> In nichtmal einer Woche können wir uns alle ans Meer stellen und um die Wette angeln... wer jetzt schon überteuert Fische kaufen möchte solls halt tun. Ich hätte das an Blizzards Stelle nichtmal gefixed.



So ist es. Mal davon abgesehen ist die Zeit/Gewinnspanne bei Kupferruten, Löschpulver viel besser. Mein neuster Renner im AH sind Pergamente für Verzauberungen


----------



## Potpotom (2. Dezember 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Mein neuster Renner im AH sind Pergamente für Verzauberungen


Hehe, ja das läuft bei uns auf dem Realm auch echt gut... der Zeitaufwand ist so schön gering.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Dezember 2010)

Da verkauft einer Fisch?! BRECHT IHM DIE BEINE!


----------



## Technocrat (2. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon sagt, ist dieser Fisch eine Vollwaise und ist somit das einzige Exemplar seiner Art.
> Also darf er ihn auch veräußern auf irgend eine Art und Waise.


Aua! Für solche Kalaua bekommst Du haua-haua!


----------



## KaiAllard (2. Dezember 2010)

Nun... neben Fischen fängt man ja auch schon das Cata Äquivalent zu "Äonenwasser"... koennte man ja schonmal vor-farmen für welche spätere Anwendung auch immer


----------



## Duselette (2. Dezember 2010)

unglaublich. und das bringt dir genau wieviel minuten zeitersparnis in Cata?

Ich versteh all die Leute nicht, die meinen, mit minimalsten zeitaufwand schnell 85 zu werden. Ihr steht eh wieder gefühlte 10 Jahre in SW / OG und gammelt auf 85 rum, warum nehmt ihr euch nicht die zeit und genieest das leveln?


----------



## Fuzzymouth (2. Dezember 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> unglaublich. und das bringt dir genau wieviel minuten zeitersparnis in Cata?
> 
> Ich versteh all die Leute nicht, die meinen, mit minimalsten zeitaufwand schnell 85 zu werden. Ihr steht eh wieder gefühlte 10 Jahre in SW / OG und gammelt auf 85 rum, warum nehmt ihr euch nicht die zeit und genieest das leveln?



Wie wenige sich das zu Herzen nehmen, wird man am Dienstag live und in Farbe beobachten dürfen.


----------



## KaiAllard (2. Dezember 2010)

Und wo genau ist der Unterschied ob ich jetzt das Wasser farme oder in Cata ausser das ich jetzt vielleicht sehr viel Zeit habe die ich eben in Cata mit leveln verbringen koennte? Oder gehoert fuer dich Stunden lang am Wasser stehen zum leveln? 
Wann du nun genau das Wasser z.B. farmst macht doch faktisch 0 Unterschied - farmen wirst du es irgendwann wenn du bestimmte Dinge bauen willst - also kann man es doch genausogut auch jetzt tun - sehe das Problem nicht.

Und btw. ich stehe noch lange nicht untätig in meiner Hauptstadt rum - gibt noch so viele Erfolge zu holen ^^


----------



## odinxd (2. Dezember 2010)

Verstehe generell nicht was das Thema jetzt schon neue Fische zu haben und vielleicht zu verkaufen mit schneller leveln zu tun haben soll


----------



## Damokles (2. Dezember 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Aua! Für solche Kalaua bekommst Du haua-haua!



Je sinnfrei ein Thread, desto wenig sinnvoll meine Antworten.
Diesen Satz, darfst du dir gerne aufschreiben! 
Das hab ich schon immer so gehandhabt und werde dies auch niemals nie nicht ändern.


----------

